# Yall seen the 12' Tiger caught last weekend?



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6501


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

Holy **** batman!!!! Glad they were successful in releasing that beauty...


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That is messed up... I think someone... Maybe OZ, caught a huge Mako a few years back in the surf....might beat that one... Not sure though..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah that was Oz and it was not as big as this tiger.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That was caught in Florida.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Chris Sessions is out of Corpus. "The fish swims off for a sucessful release. A monumental achievement.. congrats guys.. perhaps one of the largest sharks every released successfully in the surf from the Texas Coast."


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess the break is over. Time to get everything geared up! lol


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> That was caught in Florida.


No it wasn't, in fact I recognize the stretch of beach he's on from the pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> That was caught in Florida.


Nope, we saw the guy in the pictures driving down PINS sunday morning and we saw him sunday afternoon on our way back from the beach at Whataburger where he told us about the fish. It was definetly caught on PINS


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Rooster. said:


> Nope, we saw the guy in the pictures driving down PINS sunday morning and we saw him sunday afternoon on our way back from the beach at Whataburger where he told us about the fish. It was definetly caught on PINS


Good fish no matter where it came from...................I stand corrected.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

That report was a good read and the pictures of the tiger were just great. Thanks for sharing them with us justletmein.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Indeed that was Chris Sessions of Corpus Christi I have fished with him in the past, the guy can catch the fish off of the beach and most of his bigger fish are caught down south on PINS


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's incredible, glad they released it, good job great pics!!!


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

It is so nice to see a catch and release of a shark that size. Thumbs up!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Major ups for the Tiger and even more respect for the release


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful shark congrats my g


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet!!


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think from what i've read that Sessions has caught the most BIG sharks from the beach in the last 20yrs or so..... I'm glad that he's working on releasing them now(I don't say that to cause no sheit). He's one helluva Sharker!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A_1 Aweswome CATCH!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Tigers Are Ther For The Turtles Oz Said Ther Were 100 In The Surf Last Week


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And you guys wade fish the surf, not me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> Tigers Are Ther For The Turtles Oz Said Ther Were 100 In The Surf Last Week


100? Not so sure about that. Anyhow, this thread is from last August anyway.


----------

